

Ask HN: What Did You Learn At Your First Start-up? - kmccarth

Hey everyone, my name is Kevin McCarthy and I co-founded a Boston-based publication called BostInnovation (http://bostinnovation.com/).<p>I want to put a series together called "What I Learned at My First Start-Up".  The premise is simple: have technically-minded folks talk about their first start-up, the technical challenges they faced, the success they had and the mistakes they learned from. I think there is a lot to learn from other's "war stories".<p>If anyone is interested, drop me an email at kevin at bostinnovation.
======
badkins
In my first startup now. The biggest thing I have learned is the roughness of
the emotional rollercoaster. When things are going well, it is an amazing
rush. Bur when things are going wrong, the lows can be absolutely brutal. You
NEED someone to provide support in these times. The best trait to have in a
startup is persistence, because without it, you will want to give up during
these times.

~~~
kmccarth
couldn't agree more about persistence. Keeping an even keel during the ups and
downs is very important as well.

------
spiralganglion
I'm in my first startup right now, and we're but a few weeks old. I can say
with absolute certainty that I'm constantly engaged in the act of learning. I
seized this opportunity exactly to have a career where I must learn constantly
about myriad topics in order to prosper.

------
us
Sounds interesting. Maybe we can start a group for this with Skype handles
instead

